# Warnings



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Just curious... do written warnings in MA get recorded with the RMV or effect insurance? I've got warnings before and when i get my record from the RMV they never show up. So does this mean theres no way for an agency your applying for to find out if or how many warnings you've received?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Warnings are tallied by the RMV...three warnings in a given time period results in suspension of license for a given time period.

Warnings also count in collisions. The person issued a warning is 'at fault', just like a regular citation: the difference is you can't contest a warning in court (you can administratively through the RMV...but good luck!).


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

The license suspension is supposed to occur after 3 warnings are given in a calendar year. I've yet to see this actually happen.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah, me either.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

But when an employer does a MV history check, do warnings show up?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

It does happen, I know of one case. But only one case, and that was from too many speeding citations.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

As far as up here, they don't show. They just get logged in the agencies own database (CAD). They don't affect your license or insurance, as they are just a "warning".


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

The law was amended by Chapter 67 of the Acts of 2001. It eliminated the 7 day suspension that used to result from 3 warnings in one year.

They don't show up on a record check.

I think they are a waste of time. If I have to get out of the car...your usually going to "pay". 

Most people don't learn anything from them and they are quickly forgotten.

On the other end of the issue, I wouldn't lie about them during a background check. There are other ways of finding out.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

They are great for accidents where a driver is yelling at and threatening you: Issue the warning: he'll be bragging to all his buddies about how he intimidated you...until he gets the surcharge on his insurance :shock:  ! Sorry, buddy, no appeals! :twisted:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Tue Oct 05 said:


> They are great for accidents where a driver is yelling at and threatening you: Issue the warning: he'll be bragging to all his buddies about how he intimidated you...until he gets the surcharge on his insurance :shock:  ! Sorry, buddy, no appeals! :twisted:


An excellent option for drivers that try to tell you how to conduct your accident investigation and who should/should not be cited. Here is your warning sir/ma'am... :wink:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Tue Oct 05 said:


> They are great for accidents where a driver is yelling at and threatening you: Issue the warning: he'll be bragging to all his buddies about how he intimidated you...until he gets the surcharge on his insurance :shock:  ! Sorry, buddy, no appeals! :twisted:


So they do affect insurance? I was under the impression that they are not recorded by the RMV? :?:


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

The crash effects your insurance, not the warning you get, but warning makes the insurance companies lean towards you being at fault...


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

scungie @ Tue October 05 said:


> The crash effects your insurance, not the warning you get, but warning makes the insurance companies lean towards you being at fault...


which CAN in fact be appealed.

In my opinion *you know what they say about those * the insurance comanys need to re-evaluate their procedures.
They have MANY bottom line surcharges i.e. "One vehicle accident = surcharge, bottom line"
Last year I was involved in a one vehicle accident because i hit a VERY large pothole and lost control. Local PD came out and filled out a "Road Defect Reort", not an accident report, but since i was the only vehicle involved, insurance said "oh well"... So its stuck somewhere in the appeal process right now..... but untill then, I pay higher insurance and my employer is saying "wtf is this accident about".....


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

EMcNeice @ Mon Oct 04 said:


> Just curious... do written warnings in MA get recorded with the RMV or effect insurance? I've got warnings before and when i get my record from the RMV they never show up. So does this mean theres no way for an agency your applying for to find out if or how many warnings you've received?


Yes, an agency will see the warnings. They are entered into LEAPS and will show on your Driver History (KQ)...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

When investigating a two (or more) vehicle accident, I have been known to cite all involved for their 'contribution' to the collision: let the insurance weasels sort it out!

Also, just because a citizen gets 'rear ended' (sorry...in a car), doesn't mean they are not at fault. If a citizen is merging onto the highway he shall match velocities with traffic and 'merge'. Stopping on the ramp causes 'chain reaction' collisions...and guess who gets the V??? The lead 'driver' who stopped on the ramp (insurance companies hate that one...). :twisted:

t: slightly off topic, but a word to the wise...imagine if you gigged all the participants in a collision with 'warnings' :wink: ?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

RPD931 @ Wed October 06 said:


> EMcNeice @ Mon Oct 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious... do written warnings in MA get recorded with the RMV or effect insurance? I've got warnings before and when i get my record from the RMV they never show up. So does this mean theres no way for an agency your applying for to find out if or how many warnings you've received?
> ...


When did this start?


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

Warnings do not show up on driving records. The state removed the suspension for 3 warnings because when everyone started looking for data on racial profiling they learned the warnings have never been enetered by RMV. The only place they will show up is by in the records of the dept that issued them. We have provided that info to depts doing backgrounds so the best advise is always tell the truth if asked. Its a lot easier to explain a warning than why you lied about it.

I've also been told insurance companies won't consider warnings any more than an officer writing in the report that the operator ran a stop sign. I was told the reason they don't consider it is because there is no appeal process. This info came from people whose accidents I covered and I wrote a warning to the other operator. Their insurance told them they only look at complaints/$$ not warnings. I am not claiming this to be true, only what I've been told.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

as a little sidenote to this thread....Chapter 90B citations also count against your *drivers* license


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I've never had to request a driving record through the RMV, so I'm not sure... Does the "Driving Record" through the RMV differ from a printed KQ?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*


RPD931 @ Thu October 07 said:



I've never had to request a driving record through the RMV, so I'm not sure... Does the "Driving Record" through the RMV differ from a printed KQ?

Click to expand...

*When did leaps start showing warnings?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Every once in a while we'd get a call from an insurance company rep that was angry that we issued a warning to their client who'd been involved in a collision...their take was "...but now he can't appeal it...". One of our guys told the rep "...thats right, I did the invest and your client was at fault...period...thank you for choosing the X police department...click...bzzzzzzzzz"! :shock:  8) ( I heard his side of the conversation ...the reps side was as the cop related it to me...the bzzzz is dial tone[poetic license  ] )

The only times I've requested a paper copy from the RMV is when I needed a certified copy of the record for court...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

If you look at the KQ, you'll notice the only warnings listed have the same incident date as the entry listed with a responsible (R) finding. The warnings are listed as not responsible (NR). I am guessing the RMV enters all the violations from the citation if there is at least one violation that the knuclehead has to pay for.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*


MSP75 @ Thu October 07 said:



If you look at the KQ, you'll notice the only warnings listed have the same incident date as the entry listed with a responsible (R) finding. The warnings are listed as not responsible (NR). I am guessing the RMV enters all the violations from the citation if there is at least one violation that the knuclehead has to pay for.

Click to expand...

*Exactly. They do this for surcharge purposes. If you write someone just a warning, it won't show on leaps.

They recommend writing to separate cite's and not combining on one citation...if you want to give someone a break {Fine and warning etc} .

They look at the cite with the fine and surcharge everything on it, including warnings.


----------

